# Returning Equipment - Told I will pay $15 for return shipping label



## Guitar1969

I just cancelled Dish - Went to a HTPC with OTA HD and streaming. Not as simple as Dish but no monthly cost anymore. 

I read other posts on the return process but didn't get a difinitive answer on return charges.

After convincing the rep I am not going to return the LNB because its 2 stories up, they waived that requirement, but I was told the return box will have a shipping label that I can use which I will be billed $15, or I could ship it my own way at my own cost. Also told I have 30 days to return the equipment.

I just wanted to make sure this was consistant with others experience.


----------



## Dave

No this is not right. They should not be charging you a return shipping charge. Call again and get another CSR to confirm this for you.


----------



## lparsons21

It is a fairly recent change that came in with all the rest of the fees being raised.

A few more and we can start calling is FeeNetwork!


----------



## Slamminc11

Dave said:


> No this is not right. They should not be charging you a return shipping charge. Call again and get another CSR to confirm this for you.


Wrong. 
Dish started this back at the beginning of the last quarter. You will be charged to return the equipment. Either pay it now, or it will be tacked on to your account and you will owe it in order to clear your account. Either way, you get to pay.


----------



## 4HiMarks

That seems wrong. I'm not sure it's even legal. How can we be obligated to pay to return THEIR equipment to them? If someone tried to do that to me, I would tell them "It's right here. You sent someone to install it, you can send someone to pick it up."


----------



## finniganps

Those are the terms of the agreement. If people don't like it they should vote with their feet - I'm not signing up for Dish because they charge you to return THEIR equipment. You don't have to like it (I don't). I think it's foolish because this will be in this former subscribers mind for years from now if someone asks them if they'd consider going back to Dish....they won't.


----------



## JohnMI

Why are people so surprised to be charged to return rental equipment? If you walk into the local Rent-A-Center and rent a laptop, besides being an idiot for paying those monthly charges, you would still certainly be expected to RETURN it when you were done renting it. You could NOT just tell them "Well, it's sitting here in my living room and I'm done with it -- come and get it."

Also, the "you sent someone to install it, send someone to pick it up" thing really doesn't work. What they installed was the dish -- and you generally do NOT have to return those. Receivers might have come with an installer -- but probably only because they were also installing the dish. Receivers can be shipped pretty easily -- and often are -- so, again, they can be shipped back.

Just seems weird to me that people are so surprised to have to pay to send back something that you are leasing. You would have to do that with almost any other lease also.

- John...


----------



## tsmacro

Don't you get free shipping if you have the service plan? Plus any cable company I've ever known makes you return their boxes to them on your own dime. Granted it's usually done by hopping in the car and using your time and gas to bring it to wherever their office is and not via mailing boxes. I have to wonder if this is going to end up costing them more money in the end as it may encourage some people just not to return their equipment at all. Will the $15 fees make them more $$$ than lost equipment not being returned? I guess we'll find out, if they maintain this policy then the answer is probably yes, if they change it then it wasn't worth it obviously.


----------



## James Long

tsmacro said:


> I have to wonder if this is going to end up costing them more money in the end as it may encourage some people just not to return their equipment at all. Will the $15 fees make them more $$$ than lost equipment not being returned?


Leased equipment not returned can lead to hundreds of dollars charged to the customer canceling. It is DISH's property, send it back ... and be glad that they are meeting you half way by sending a box to return the receiver.



> 5. B. Return of Leased Equipment. Upon cancellation or disconnection of your Services, you must contact our customer service center or call the telephone number set forth in any applicable Promotion Agreement to schedule the return of your leased Equipment. If you do not return such Equipment undamaged and in working order, normal wear and tear excepted, you are responsible and must pay us certain charges as described in any applicable Promotion Agreement.
> 
> http://www.dishnetwork.com/downloads/legal/RCA.pdf





> *Unreturned Equipment Charges:* The receiver(s), smart card(s), remote control(s), and LNBFs provided to you under this Agreement are leased and remain the property of DISHat all times. You agree that you will return all such equipment in accordance with the *"Equipment Return"* section below within 30 days following downgrade or disconnection of service, and if you do not, DISH will charge the following "Unreturned Equipment Charges" to your Qualifying Card, as applicable: LNBF, *$50*; all standard-definition receivers (301, 311, 322, 381, 512, 522, 625), *$100*; high-definition (HD) non-DVR receiver (211,211k, 222, 222k, 411), *$200*; HD DVR receiver (612, 622, 722, 722k), *$300*; and SlingLoaded™ DVR receiver (922), *$400*. If your account is involuntarily deactivated for failure to pay your bill or otherwise, DISH will charge the applicable Unreturned Equipment Charge(s) to your Qualifying Card within 72 hours following deactivation. If you return such equipment in accordance with this Agreement, such Unreturned Equipment Charge(s) will be refunded upon DISH's receipt of the applicable equipment.
> 
> *Equipment Return:* You may use the equipment provided under this plan only while you remain an active customer in good standing and in compliance with this Agreement. You must return all such equipment in good operating condition, normal wear and tear excepted, within 30 days following downgrade or disconnection. If you acquired your equipment directly from DISH, you must call DISH at 800-894-9131 immediately after your downgrade or disconnection to receive a return authorization number and delivery instructions for return of your equipment. If you acquired your equipment from a retailer, you must return all such equipment to: (A) your original retailer, if such downgrade or disconnection occurs during the first 180 days following your initial activation of programming; or (B) DISH, if such downgrade or disconnection occurs after such 180-day period. You are responsible for and shall bear all costs and expenses of returning such equipment. A $15.00 charge will apply if you use a pre-paid label and empty box provided by DISH in returning your equipment; this charge is subject to change at any time.
> 
> http://www.dishnetwork.com/downloads/legal/DHA_Agreement.pdf


----------



## lparsons21

Thanks for quoting the 'ever changing at their whim' terms of service.


----------



## Dave

Actually if you have been a customer before the Feb. terms go into effect you should not have to pay. Dish can not change your contract on a whim like this.
I would call the state attorney generals office and ask them about this.If you signed a contract for service 2 years ago, they (Dish) can not change said contract without you agreeing to it and signing it. This would be a lawsuit waiting to happen. I can only see them enforcing this on any new customers after the February changes in services for new customers. Perhaps someone will bring to there lawyer to file a complaint in court.


----------



## James Long

Dave said:


> Actually if you have been a customer before the Feb. terms go into effect you should not have to pay. Dish can not change your contract on a whim like this.


The key is finding your contract ... and hoping the line "this charge is subject to change at any time" is not in it.


----------



## RandallA

I canceled Dish after many years with them and got hit with the $15 per receiver just to send THEIR equipment back.


----------



## lparsons21

James Long said:


> The key is finding your contract ... and hoping the line "this charge is subject to change at any time" is not in it.


Every contract that I've seen from dish has a line in it that says they can change any and all terms of the contract. I don't agree with it but that's the way it is.


----------



## Guitar1969

James Long said:


> The key is finding your contract ... and hoping the line "this charge is subject to change at any time" is not in it.


Actually I have been with them over 4 years on this go round(Went to D* for a short stint), so I'm sure it wasn't in my initial terms and contract. Not sure if I am going to fight them over $15.
What's really starting to frustrate me is I remember having to pay $199 as a lease upgrade fee to get the VIP622, and that was when it first came out and had numerous issues(heating - I still have it on little rubber stilts to help with airflow). I think back then I thought I was actually buying the equipment for $199, but I guess not.

I started with Dish back in 1996, when it was a great alternative to cable costwise, but let's face it, any advantages satellite had over cable costwise are long gone.

I have moved to a HTPC with Win7 Media Center with OTA antenna for networks, and I can tell you if you like tinkering and such(and it does require that) it is a pretty good alternative - it has its shortcomings, but the content is much greater. It requires a different mindset - start moving away from time based shows.


----------



## matt

Sometimes it's just worth $15 to get some people out of your life... ship it off and never look back


----------



## tsmacro

James Long said:


> Leased equipment not returned can lead to hundreds of dollars charged to the customer canceling. It is DISH's property, send it back ... and be glad that they are meeting you half way by sending a box to return the receiver.


Yes I fully understand this and myself don't understand why anyone wouldn't send the receivers back, however I also know there's people out there who just don't really give a darn and don't return their equipment anyway. So I was wondering if by charging to return them they might increase the number of people who don't return their receivers. Yes I know all about the fees (I've worked different jobs selling Dish for over 7 years now) but i'm surprised how many people i've talked to that it doesn't act as any kind of deterrent to. There's a whole segment of society out there that just don't seem to care about their credit scores, how much they owe and can't be made to care if Dish is going to try to charge them for their equipment and they can't be bothered to return anything if it means they have to make any kind of effort. Any number of times i've heard people say things along the lines of "I don't care, you'll never get a penny out of me". Maybe the new $15 fee is meant to help recoup the cost of people who are like that? Maybe they don't think the fee will act as a deterrent to responsible people and that people who won't pay it probably weren't going to return the equipment anyway? I don't know, I was just wondering. I'm sure Dish will figure out which way works best for their bottom line in any case.


----------



## James Long

tsmacro said:


> So I was wondering if by charging to return them they might increase the number of people who don't return their receivers. Yes I know all about the fees (I've worked different jobs selling Dish for over 7 years now) but i'm surprised how many people i've talked to that it doesn't act as any kind of deterrent to. There's a whole segment of society out there that just don't seem to care about their credit scores, how much they owe and can't be made to care if Dish is going to try to charge them for their equipment and they can't be bothered to return anything if it means they have to make any kind of effort. Any number of times i've heard people say things along the lines of "I don't care, you'll never get a penny out of me". Maybe the new $15 fee is meant to help recoup the cost of people who are like that?


I guess I'm not following. The $15 fee would be for people who DO the right thing and return their receivers (and if they can find a cheaper way to ship it they can cut something off of that $15). Higher fees would be charged if they don't return the receiver ($100 and up). Are you suggesting that by charging $15 for use of a shipping label DISH will convince people to give up $100-$400 per receiver by not returning the equipment?

I suppose if someone is the proverbial stone that one cannot get blood out of $15 would be just as hard to collect as $400. Maybe I'm just too smart for the question but I wouldn't protest a $15 charge by setting myself up for a $100-$400 charge.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

This is a recent change, no doubt economy-driven... and I don't like it... BUT

While I can argue that returning the equipment should be free... I can't argue that original receipt of the equipment should be free... and they don't charge you to ship the receiver to you in the first place.

Arguably, they should charge you to send you the equipment instead of giving free receivers in the first place... and since they don't do that, it'd be hard for me to argue on the back-end about paying to send them back.

Again, I'm not saying I like it... but I kind of understand it.

Also... other companies charge for such things if you don't bring them back in to a return-location yourself... I expect folks who live near a main Dish warehouse might get an option to hand-carry the receiver back.


----------



## DJ Lon

Guitar1969 said:


> I just cancelled Dish - Went to a HTPC with OTA HD and streaming. Not as simple as Dish but no monthly cost anymore.
> 
> I read other posts on the return process but didn't get a difinitive answer on return charges.
> 
> After convincing the rep I am not going to return the LNB because its 2 stories up, they waived that requirement, but I was told the return box will have a shipping label that I can use which I will be billed $15, or I could ship it my own way at my own cost. Also told I have 30 days to return the equipment.
> 
> I just wanted to make sure this was consistant with others experience.


Yes, I experienced this as well. I told the CSR, "if you want the LNB you can come here and climb on the roof & get it yourself." She waived that requirement but I asked to speak to a supervisor about the $15 and he waived that as well so my account is now closed.


----------



## tsmacro

James Long said:


> I guess I'm not following. The $15 fee would be for people who DO the right thing and return their receivers (and if they can find a cheaper way to ship it they can cut something off of that $15). Higher fees would be charged if they don't return the receiver ($100 and up). Are you suggesting that by charging $15 for use of a shipping label DISH will convince people to give up $100-$400 per receiver by not returning the equipment?
> 
> I suppose if someone is the proverbial stone that one cannot get blood out of $15 would be just as hard to collect as $400. Maybe I'm just too smart for the question but I wouldn't protest a $15 charge by setting myself up for a $100-$400 charge.


What i'm saying is there are people who just don't return their equipment whether there's a fee or not. Maybe this fee helps make up for that loss of equipment? Yes that means us honest people are subsidizing those who aren't. But what else is new? Such is life. I was also asking if by charging this fee might increase the number of people who don't return receivers just as a FU to Dish? Probably not by any great number i'd imagine but there will be some. Does it makes sense to those of us that think rationally? No, but i've been doing this long enough to realize that there's quite a number of people out there that don't and I talk to them every day!


----------



## normang

Wow. find me a product that you bought or leased that you decide to return to a vendor that's free?

I suspect that most any place you purchase something and you decide for whatever reason you don't want it, particularly over the internet, its going to cost you something to return it, if nothing else, there might be a re-stocking fee. 

The $15 for a receiver, might be a touch high, but with insurance, might even cost you more to ship it yourself these days.


----------



## matt

normang said:


> The $15 for a receiver, might be a touch high, but with insurance, might even cost you more to ship it yourself these days.


You might want to consider FedEx for your shipping needs if these are the kind of prices your pay for shipping. I have sent receivers all over the place with insurance for about $12.


----------



## Dave

I would still let the state attorney generals office know that Dishnetwork is changing your contract without you signing any papers or a new contract authorizing these changes. Any and all states will look into your complaint. It is against state law to just change any contract without offering the customer a out first. My contract says nothing about me having to pay Dish to send them back there box. If they are going to charge you, then please let the state know of this change of service. Perhaps it will catch up with them as it did with cell phone companies. Even if it states in the current contract that they can change when they want to, it still is not legal in most states. Who knows may be a class action waiting to happen. As I stated it would have to be a new contract signed by you the individual authorizing said to be legal.


----------



## Nick

Reading this thread arguing over an insignificant $15 return fee is 15 minutes of my life I'll never get back! :nono2:


----------



## Slamminc11

Dave said:


> I would still let the state attorney generals office know that Dishnetwork is changing your contract without you signing any papers or a new contract authorizing these changes. Any and all states will look into your complaint. It is against state law to just change any contract without offering the customer a out first. My contract says nothing about me having to pay Dish to send them back there box. If they are going to charge you, then please let the state know of this change of service. Perhaps it will catch up with them as it did with cell phone companies. Even if it states in the current contract that they can change when they want to, it still is not legal in most states. Who knows may be a class action waiting to happen. As I stated it would have to be a new contract signed by you the individual authorizing said to be legal.


yeah, good luck with that!


----------



## TulsaOK

Nick said:


> Reading this thread arguing over an insignificant $15 return fee is 15 minutes of my life I'll never get back! :nono2:


I was thinking the same thing myself.


----------



## James Long

tsmacro said:


> What i'm saying is there are people who just don't return their equipment whether there's a fee or not. Maybe this fee helps make up for that loss of equipment?


Charging the people who don't return equipment $100-$400 should make up for the unreturned equipment.

In any case ... I see it as a nice way of taking one more step out of the hassle of returning equipment. I might be able to get it shipped for under $15 ... but as I don't ship stuff that often from home (read: never) I don't have the supplies so it would be take it to work and use supplies there for FedEx/UPS or go to a store with a FedEx/UPS counter or some other hassle. Send me a box with a label that costs me $15 to use and I probably won't care that I could have shipped it myself for $12 plus the extra hassle.

This isn't a "because we can" fee like many of the fees out there ... this is a specific pass through of a cost that a particular customer has generated. The customer is free to use any other shipper who can get the receiver to its destination.

If DISH didn't charge the departing customer the $15 (should they choose to use the label) they would just have to pass the charge on to the other 14 million loyal customers who have not left them.


----------



## matt

James Long said:


> If DISH didn't charge the departing customer the $15 (should they choose to use the label) they would just have to pass the charge on to the other 14 million loyal customers who have not left them.


by putting it in the monthly receiver fee! Oh wait, they did both! :grin:


----------



## Stewart Vernon

matt1124 said:


> by putting it in the monthly receiver fee! Oh wait, they did both! :grin:


Yeah... if I look at it that way... the increased monthly cost now of additional receivers should pay for the return costs as long as the customer stays at least a couple of months!


----------



## tsmacro

James Long said:


> Charging the people who don't return equipment $100-$400 should make up for the unreturned equipment.


I suppose it would if you actually collected it. The problem being the kind of people who don't return their equipment are usually the same ones who won't pay the non-return fee. Of course these are also the people that will try to come back to Dish five years later and their old account has been charged off and of course they don't qualify for the new promotion if they're lucky Dish will let them subscribe by purchasing their own equipment and paying full price for installation, but i've seen cases where they won't let a person come back even doing that. Of course these are also the same people who can't understand just because they had an "old bill from a few years back" with Dish why they won't let them come back. After all back then it was all their ex-wives fault or the house burned down or some other similar tragedy and surely now after a few years the slate has been wiped clean and they qualify for a free re-do.


----------



## James Long

tsmacro said:


> I suppose it would if you actually collected it. The problem being the kind of people who don't return their equipment are usually the same ones who won't pay the non-return fee. Of course these are also the people that will try to come back to Dish five years later and their old account has been charged off ...


You're lucky if they don't try to come back in three months and get DISH to pay their ETF at whatever provider they are leaving (plus new equipment and a dish since the old one somehow is missing/damaged).

At least they are charging the right class of people ... leavers ... and if those leavers don't like a $15 shipping charge they can shop their own shipping (as noted in previous posts).


----------



## Jhon69

So if I don't return my 625 Dish will charge me $100?.SOLD!.:grin:


----------



## puckwithahalo

Dave said:


> I would still let the state attorney generals office know that Dishnetwork is changing your contract without you signing any papers or a new contract authorizing these changes. Any and all states will look into your complaint. It is against state law to just change any contract without offering the customer a out first. My contract says nothing about me having to pay Dish to send them back there box. If they are going to charge you, then please let the state know of this change of service. Perhaps it will catch up with them as it did with cell phone companies. Even if it states in the current contract that they can change when they want to, it still is not legal in most states. Who knows may be a class action waiting to happen. As I stated it would have to be a new contract signed by you the individual authorizing said to be legal.


Um...no terms were changed. The residential customer agreement has always just said the equipment had to be returned. Never said anything about E* agreeing to cover return costs. For years however, they did. Now they've decided not to.


----------



## coldsteel

Jhon69 said:


> So if I don't return my 625 Dish will charge me $100?.SOLD!.:grin:


Except it'll still be considered a leased receiver; so if you sell it, it will be worthless to the buyer.


----------



## puckwithahalo

coldsteel said:


> Except it'll still be considered a leased receiver; so if you sell it, it will be worthless to the buyer.


Also, $100 is the minimum, charged for things like 301's and 311's. A 625 would be more. Probably $200 - $250. Can't remember exactly.


----------



## James Long

puckwithahalo said:


> Also, $100 is the minimum, charged for things like 301's and 311's. A 625 would be more. Probably $200 - $250. Can't remember exactly.


You don't have to remember. The contracts are on DISH's website and quoted in a post above:


James Long said:


> DISH will charge the following "Unreturned Equipment Charges" to your Qualifying Card, as applicable: LNBF, *$50*; all standard-definition receivers (301, 311, 322, 381, 512, 522, 625), *$100*; high-definition (HD) non-DVR receiver (211,211k, 222, 222k, 411), *$200*; HD DVR receiver (612, 622, 722, 722k), *$300*; and SlingLoaded™ DVR receiver (922), *$400*.


----------



## habsfan66

Slamminc11 said:


> Wrong.
> Dish started this back at the beginning of the last quarter. You will be charged to return the equipment. Either pay it now, or it will be tacked on to your account and you will owe it in order to clear your account. Either way, you get to pay.


Anybody know if the $15 fee applies if you're only downgrading service, not quitting Dish completely?


----------



## scooper

$5 to downgrade programming, except more for adult and maybe more for some other packages.


----------



## Jim5506

The $15 fee is for the return label to send your leased receivers back, it has NOTHING to do with programming, except that of course you have cancelled everything.


----------



## habsfan66

Jim5506 said:


> The $15 fee is for the return label to send your leased receivers back, it has NOTHING to do with programming, except that of course you have cancelled everything.


I meant does the $15 apply if you're returning a receiver as well as downgrading service but not quitting Dish completely?


----------



## Jim5506

I do not know.


----------



## John79605

habsfan66 said:


> I meant does the $15 apply if you're returning a receiver as well as downgrading service but not quitting Dish completely?


The $15 does not apply if you continue to be a subscriber.


----------



## Shades228

It's just one more thing to irritate someone on the way out. I told my friend I would pay his cancelation fee when he signed up for DirecTV. He told me about this fee because I had warned him that he needed to keep his LNB or they charge it. He said after disconnecting his account he wouldn't go back even if he didn't like DirecTV after 2 years because of their disconnect process he'd just look at someone else.


----------



## habsfan66

John79605 said:


> The $15 does not apply if you continue to be a subscriber.


Excellent, thank you.


----------



## Jim5506

So if you have multiple receivers leased and plan to jump to cable, fios or DirecTV, it is best to either keep or downgrade your service and return all but one receiver, then cancel a week or so later after the first change is executed and complete.

What's sauce for the goose is sauce for the gander, more than one way to skin a cat, etc.


----------



## TulsaOK

Jim5506 said:


> What's sauce for the goose is sauce for the gander, more than one way to skin a cat, etc.


Animal cruelty and goose sauce. :eek2:


----------



## Zero327

I think it's hilarious. You tell DISH, "I don't want you anymore and I'm not going to pay." they say "Fine. But that equipment you have is leased. And since you're no longer a customer, you get nothing more free from us. You pay shipping."

Don't expect someone you just told to take a hike to then spend more money on you. If you lease a car and tell them they can come pick it up when you're done with it; they'll come get it... but YOU WILL PAY for it. Guaranteed.


----------



## matt

Jim5506 said:


> So if you have multiple receivers leased and plan to jump to cable, fios or DirecTV, it is best to either keep or downgrade your service and return all but one receiver, then cancel a week or so later after the first change is executed and complete.
> 
> What's sauce for the goose is sauce for the gander, more than one way to skin a cat, etc.


Hang on to the second to last one and its label, call and cancel, then return that final one in the box along with the other IRD they sent you a label for!


----------



## James Long

matt1124 said:


> Hang on to the second to last one and its label, call and cancel, then return that final one in the box along with the other IRD they sent you a label for!


The return label is billed for when used, not when sent out by DISH.


----------



## Jhon69

coldsteel said:


> Except it'll still be considered a leased receiver; so if you sell it, it will be worthless to the buyer.


It would seem to me if I don't return it ,and I'm charged for it,then I would own it?.

Wouldn't sell it,would put it in it's own display case.Best DVR I have even had the pleasure to operate and I have been through a few(mainly on the D* side).The Dish 625 is just one awesome machine!.


----------



## 4HiMarks

Zero327 said:


> If you lease a car and tell them they can come pick it up when you're done with it; they'll come get it... but YOU WILL PAY for it. Guaranteed.


If you are leasing (or making loan payments on) a car and you stop paying, they will come pick it up. You don't have to do anything. Guaranteed.


----------



## pitflyer

I returned one of my receivers last month. The return box clearly said 'If you are terminating service, it will cost $15 to use this return label". As I was not terminating service, I did not (and so far have not) gotten charged. If I do terminate, I could ship it back at my own cost -- but for such a big and relatively heavy box $15 is actually a fair price to ship, so I don't think I'd save much. 

It's a little ticky tacky for sure to get customers on the way out, kinda like cable, where I have to pay to disconnect.


----------



## tafische

Just canceled as was also a little surprised by the fee. Wonder how they are going to charge me? My receiver is 5 or 6 years old at least and they have no credit card on file for me.


----------



## Jim5506

I have one owned receiver, so if I were to cancel (when they discontinue HD Absolute) I'll reduce my stable to that one owned 211 and then a month or so later cancel.

I've heard just reducing your # of receivers does not trigger you paying to return them.

I guess we'll start finding out soon.

To be truthful, I shipped a 510 to someone who bought it from me on eBay and the shipping (USPS) was over $18, so $15 is not unfair.

What's unfair is us having to pay them to return their equipment to them.


----------



## James Long

tafische said:


> Just canceled as was also a little surprised by the fee. Wonder how they are going to charge me? My receiver is 5 or 6 years old at least and they have no credit card on file for me.


They will bill you ... and perhaps send you to collections if you don't pay that final bill.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Jim5506 said:


> What's unfair is us having to pay them to return their equipment to them.


Perhaps... but did you have to pay shipping to get the receiver initially when it wasn't yet in your home? OR if you have to swap for replacing a failed one?

While I don't "like" the fee... at least it is an out-the-door fee and not an unreasonable one at that based on shipping costs only... so I can think of worse things.


----------



## Nick

Nick said:


> Reading this thread arguing over an insignificant $15 return fee is 15 minutes of my life I'll never get back! :nono2:


Really!


----------



## James Long

Nick said:


> Really!


And yet you're still giving your life to the thread.


----------



## MadMac

Guitar1969 said:


> After convincing the rep I am not going to return the LNB because its 2 stories up, they waived that requirement


Interested to see this. Chap who works for me switched to Direct and was told to return the LNB - he made it clear that at 63 years of age, he wasn't climbing a ladder to get it, and they backed down. They made no mention of a charge to return his box, however.


----------



## cloudy

They can have my $15, but they are not convincing me to get up on my roof to get their LNB back. Unless the D* installer rips it down for me, and if it will fit into the receiver box.


----------



## matt

cloudy said:


> They can have my $15, but they are not convincing me to get up on my roof to get their LNB back. Unless the D* installer rips it down for me, and if it will fit into the receiver box.


If you send back multiple LNBs, do you start getting multiple helpings of $50 refunds?


----------



## kmfdm515

bumping this thread as it is now relevant to my interests 

so...any way to avoid paying the full $45 to return 3 DVRs? 

I told the CSR that i wanted one box for all 3 to avoid paying 3 separate shipping charges. He said fine. Sure enough, 3 separate boxes and labels come anyway.

i may take one of the 3 boxes they sent me with all 3 DVRs in it and see how much fedex would charge me to ship that...since i assume i won't be able to just slap the shipping label provided on a box that is now 3x the weight.


----------



## matt

I think the consensus was to not say anything about canceling and return two boxes, which they would pay for, then cancel and only have to pay to return one.


----------



## EW800

When I called to cancel Dish, I was told that it would be $15 total to return my two boxes and four remotes. It will be interesting to see if that is really the case or if I will end up getting charged $30. 

It was sure "interesting" trying to cancel with Dish. They transferred me to someone that I guess was higher up the food chain, who did everything short of driving over here to house to keep me from canceling. She offered free movie packages - I did not budge. She offered monthly discounts - I did not budge. Then she tried the approach of slamming DirecTV, telling me that DirecTV has an "F" rating with the BBB, are unethical and all that stuff. I still did not budge. I get the feeling the cancellations are alive and well at Dish!


----------



## SaltiDawg

EW800 said:


> ...
> It was sure "interesting" trying to cancel with Dish. They transferred me to someone that I guess was higher up the food chain, who did everything short of driving over here to house to keep me from canceling. ...


This is certainly not an approach unique to Dish.


----------



## TBoneit

tafische said:


> Just canceled as was also a little surprised by the fee. Wonder how they are going to charge me? My receiver is 5 or 6 years old at least and they have no credit card on file for me.


Old topic I know.

The only way they wouldn't have you credit card and/or checking account number is if you have always paid by Money order or cash.

DirecTV is well known to keep every credit card number ever used to pay on file and ding them if need be for a ETF. They've even done it to people that never had an account and only made a payment for a friend one time.


----------



## dclaryjr

They sent me three boxes but I got everything into two--three receivers, two LNBs, and four remotes. I had a credit coming that was around $30, so it should be pretty close to a wash.


----------



## grog

When I called Dish to cancel the first thing I said was the Dish was no longer on the roof. At that point they saw no need to talk me into staying.

This is what Dish sends when you choose to disconnect.



I left Dish on good terms.


----------



## Michael1

"A $15.00 charge will apply if you use a pre-paid label and empty box provided by DISH in returning your equipment; this charge is subject to change at any time."

$15 for a shipping box and pre-paid shipping label seems VERY reasonable. I do a lot of shipping in my business. Has anyone priced UPS shipping with insurance lately? That alone is almost $15. Then they provide the box, which costs them money to ship to you, as well as, the box itself with padding. Also if it gets damaged in shipping, they can't come back to you, because it was packaged improperly.

I really don't see what anyone has to complain about. I wish I could ship everything I need to for $15.

Michael


----------



## rencan

I purchased my equipment throught AT and T 4.5 years ago, it was a bundle deal with the telco who partnered with Dish. They pissed off my wife on the phone yesterday and she cancelled service. Now they are saying they own equipment and i will need to pay for shipping. 
Trying to convince my wife to call them back since acct is hers; not sure if i want to switch to Direct.


----------



## James Long

:welcome_s



rencan said:


> I purchased my equipment throught AT and T 4.5 years ago, it was a bundle deal with the telco who partnered with Dish. They pissed off my wife on the phone yesterday and she cancelled service. Now they are saying they own equipment and i will need to pay for shipping.
> Trying to convince my wife to call them back since acct is hers; not sure if i want to switch to Direct.


Her account, her cancellation? She can pay for shipping. 

She needs to read her contracts. She'll find the equipment is leased and if she does not return the receiver(s) she will be paying a hefty fee (and the receivers will still not be resalable - so it isn't a case of paying DISH's non return fee then making up the loss on eBay).


----------



## victory1

The OP is right they do charge. I just canceled yesterday and was told the same thing.


----------



## SaltiDawg

victory1 said:


> The OP is right they do charge. I just canceled yesterday and was told the same thing.


Every single poster has agreed, but thanks.


----------



## eudoxia

Glad I read this thread.

Good to know what I'm in store for when I FIRE Dish.


----------



## Kagato

I might be canceling soon after over 11 years as a customer. I'm just not seeing anything that competes with DirecTV Multi-Room (I want three HD and a consolidated view of 4 tuners worth of content). I really like the interface Dish has for the DVR, but I'm just tired of waiting for vaporware.


----------



## desmo907

Tried to find any threads on this... but let me vent.

I was out of contract for ~1.5 years and today got ATT U-verse. I called DN to cancel and they said they will mail me the empty boxes to send back my 2 DN boxes. He also said if I use their mailing labels they charge me $15 but I can also make my own and pay myself for postage. He said this is in the "contract".

How outrageous....I guess they expect I won't be upset about this charge and willing to come back to them in the future.... NOT.... :nono2:


----------



## sigma1914

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=181681&highlight=return


----------



## Paul Secic

desmo907 said:


> Tried to find any threads on this... but let me vent.
> 
> I was out of contract for ~1.5 years and today got ATT U-verse. I called DN to cancel and they said they will mail me the empty boxes to send back my 2 DN boxes. He also said if I use their mailing labels they charge me $15 but I can also make my own and pay myself for postage. He said this is in the "contract".
> 
> How outrageous....I guess they expect I won't be upset about this charge and willing to come back to them in the future.... NOT.... :nono2:


U-verse is horrid unless you're close to a VRAD. Good luck!

I'm back with Dish.


----------



## desmo907

Thx for that link.. not sure why the search didnt find it for me 

yes, I am close to the VRAD and love the flexible DVR features and my 20+meg/sec internet


----------



## James Long

(Threads merged)


----------



## Matt9876

Just returned all my Dish Network equipment (211k,remote and LNB), the return fee is now $17.00.


----------



## Jhon69

Matt9876 said:


> Just returned all my Dish Network equipment (211k,remote and LNB), the return fee is now $17.00.


With stamps going up(and everthing else) there should be no surprise,that said DISH will make it up when they add a 211k to my account with my 922.


----------



## Shades228

Shipping is a huge cost even with the volume discounts that companies get. DIRECTV switched to a hybrid version that some people don't like but I do think that a free option should be available when a customer doesn't have an option to drop it off in person.


----------



## phrelin

Matt9876 said:


> Just returned all my Dish Network equipment (211k,remote and LNB), the return fee is now $17.00.


Yep.


phrelin said:


> February 1 is the annual date for rate increases for Dish. As we all know they froze the basic package rates until next year. However, as someone who gets billed on the 1st for the period beginning on the 17th, I do see and read my February bill carefully and actually did expect some kind of increase. Here's the info that came with this February bill:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the quality but, that's the best I could do with a screenshot of the PDF bill. Anyway, the group under the heading *2012 Pricing* indicates the items....


----------



## CeeWoo

Once upon a time, they had a fee to terminate service (even if all obligations had been fulfilled). Has that been done away with?


----------



## Grantmobile

I'm switching out my 612k with a dying Hdd and they're charging me $15 to ship me the new receiver!!
The gal on the phone said there is no charge to ship the bad receiver back, just $15 to get the replacement to me.
WTF!


----------



## Skeeterman

To solve all your troubles with fees that Dish decides to charge you for what-ever they claim is "appropriate for today" or when they feel it is necessary. If you somehow have given Dish a credit card name and number and they have it on file, you can make a guess of 100% Dish will hit you with a fee if you didn't follows their policies. So, here's the cure to solve that fee being charged to your credit card. NOTE: If you know what credit card you gave Dish, and you don't want Dish to have access to the card, call the credit card company and tell them you lost the credit card and have them to issue you a new one. BINGO!. Dish won't know the credit card change, and if you for some reason want out quit Dish and you have paid up your bill, Dish will be out of luck charging your old lost card number.


----------



## James Long

If the credit card doesn't work DISH will just come after you in collections - and you will ruin what is left of your credit rating in the process. A good credit rating can lead to a better deal with the next carrier and other purchases. There are even employers who do credit checks to see how responsible their applicants are.

The $15, now $17, fee is optional. All you have to do is return your leased equipment undamaged and you can use your own shipping. If you have the original boxes and are accustomed to shipping items of value you might be able to save some money and pay your own shipping. If you don't have the original boxes and packing then you're risking getting the receiver to them damaged - which will cost you a lot more than $17. Plus with the return labels there is a better chance your receiver will be credited as returned when it arrives completing the closing of your account cleanly.

You're better off taking care of your obligations than trying to scheme your way out of them.


----------



## Jim5506

Last time I shipped a Dish DVR (510) it cost me over $20, so even at $17 it is still a good shipping price.


----------



## Inkosaurus

Jim5506 said:


> Last time I shipped a Dish DVR (510) it cost me over $20, so even at $17 it is still a good shipping price.


Yeah i was going to mention that, i dont see why people think 15/17$ is outrageous. Shipping it yourself even with no bubblewrap or Styrofoam placeholders still going to be more then 17$ and like james mentioned you run the risk of damaging it.

On the bright side DISH foots the bill for the shipping, discounts it for you, covers the tracking for you if you want and all they ask is that you pay them them the amount they covered after it arrives. You never have to pay a dime to the ups store lol.



> I'm switching out my 612k with a dying Hdd and they're charging me $15 to ship me the new receiver!!
> The gal on the phone said there is no charge to ship the bad receiver back, just $15 to get the replacement to me.
> WTF!


Well its that 15$ shipping fee or adding the service/protection plan at 6$ a month that you have to have for a minimum of 150 days before removing it without penalty of a 25$ fee.
So do the math, 15$ applied to your next bill.... 
or
30$ over the course of the next 5 months


----------



## hdaddikt

tsmacro said:


> I'm sure Dish will figure out which way works best for their bottom line in any case.


Maybe if some of those complaining start their own TV satellite business I'll sign up, since they will be much more sympathetic.


----------



## Grantmobile

Inkosaurus said:


> Well its that 15$ shipping fee or adding the service/protection plan at 6$ a month that you have to have for a minimum of 150 days before removing it without penalty of a 25$ fee.
> So do the math, 15$ applied to your next bill....
> or
> 30$ over the course of the next 5 months


I see your point. I guess I have it about as good as it gets.
Can't complain about having a fairly well behaved 612 for two and a half years before it conked out. Hopefully the "new" one will be as good.
I asked about an upgrade receiver but they wanted another 2 year commitment, even just for a 722k.


----------



## tcatdbs

Odd... I get one email, says something about only need to return smart card on obsolete equip.

RECEIVER ViP211k
RECEIVER ViP722
LEASED No, No 
*Obsolete Yes, Yes*

You will receive a return kit including boxes and discounted return labels in the next few days.
A $15 per label equipment return fee will be charged to your account should you choose to use the labels. This fee is significantly less than rates you are likely to find with UPS, FedEx, or the US Postal Service.
* A return kit will not be sent for purchased or obsolete equipment; instead, a postage-paid SmartCard return envelope will be sent to return SmartCard(s) for obsolete equipment:
** The following SmartCard removal instructions are for obsolete equipment only. Please do not remove SmartCards from leased equipment:
Open the front left door panel on the obsolete receiver
Remove SmartCard from the receiver
Return SmartCard(s) from obsolete receiver(s) in the envelope being sent to you*

Then I get shipment notification that return boxes are bring sent, and a call about the $17 charge. Not sure what to expect. Can 2 boxes be taped together for just one shipment cost?


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

These messages are generic for all shipments. If the equipment is leased, you need to ship the receivers back to us. If the receiver is discontinued, the smart cards need to be sent back to us. The shipping charges are only if you use the shipping labels that were sent to you to ship back to us.

The shipping charge increased to $17 a while ago. I would be careful about taping 2 boxes together. Any damages to the receiver would be charged to your account if caused during shipment. Thanks.



tcatdbs said:


> Odd... I get one email, says something about only need to return smart card on obsolete equip.
> 
> RECEIVER ViP211k
> RECEIVER ViP722
> LEASED No, No
> *Obsolete Yes, Yes*
> 
> You will receive a return kit including boxes and discounted return labels in the next few days.
> A $15 per label equipment return fee will be charged to your account should you choose to use the labels. This fee is significantly less than rates you are likely to find with UPS, FedEx, or the US Postal Service.
> * A return kit will not be sent for purchased or obsolete equipment; instead, a postage-paid SmartCard return envelope will be sent to return SmartCard(s) for obsolete equipment:
> ** The following SmartCard removal instructions are for obsolete equipment only. Please do not remove SmartCards from leased equipment:
> Open the front left door panel on the obsolete receiver
> Remove SmartCard from the receiver
> Return SmartCard(s) from obsolete receiver(s) in the envelope being sent to you*
> 
> Then I get shipment notification that return boxes are bring sent, and a call about the $17 charge. Not sure what to expect. Can 2 boxes be taped together for just one shipment cost?


----------



## Jon J

Glad I stumbled across this thread. I can understand wanting the leased receiver returned and the shipping charge is interesting since DirecTV makes no such charge. But it has always been my understanding that once equipment is physically attached to your residence it become yours. If this is true then how can Dish expect to recover a part (the LNB) from the dish that is attached to your home? Sounds wrong to me.


----------



## tcatdbs

Sounds like a lawsuit waiting to happen... I was on the top of a 16' ladder to grab my LNB's... now I see they need the switch too, one more scary climb. Sure seems if they installed it, they should come get it if they want it back... or at least not charge you to ship it. It's really Dish's fault if I fall and break my neck... they make it very risky to change providers!

By the way, if returning 2 boxes, it's cheaper to use Fedex GND in one box, than to use their 2 shippers!


----------



## Stewart Vernon

The LNB isn't attached to the house... the LNB is the functional part of the dish assembly... the dish assembly is attached to the house. In a way, returning the LNB is like returning the smart-card (though not exactly the same obviously).

But if you can't safely get to your LNBs, all you have to do is contact Dish and tell them that. They can't make you risk your safety to do it... Someone else installed it, someone else can come get it back OR Dish usually waives the LNB return in such explained cases.


----------



## Jhon69

Jhon69 said:


> With stamps going up(and everthing else) there should be no surprise,that said DISH will make it up when they add a 211k to my account with my 922.


OK I'm up to 2-211ks now, if /when I need one more room and I hope I qualify for a free Hawper!.


----------



## Jhon69

tcatdbs said:


> Sounds like a lawsuit waiting to happen... I was on the top of a 16' ladder to grab my LNB's... now I see they need the switch too, one more scary climb. Sure seems if they installed it, they should come get it if they want it back... or at least not charge you to ship it. It's really Dish's fault if I fall and break my neck... they make it very risky to change providers!
> 
> By the way, if returning 2 boxes, it's cheaper to use Fedex GND in one box, than to use their 2 shippers!


All you have to do is call DISH tell them you can't reach it,but they can send an installer at anytime to get it,normally DISH will tell you that they will excuse you from having to send in the LNB back to DISH.I would imagine if you tell them the same about the switch, DISH will excuse you from having to send in that item also.Good Luck!


----------



## Jon J

Stewart Vernon said:


> The LNB isn't attached to the house...


I think from a legal point of view it is.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Jon J said:


> I think from a legal point of view it is.


Tell that to the power company and the phone company who have equipment attached or connected to things attached to your house. Power company owns the power meter (you own the box attached to your house that the meter plugs into) for example.

The water faucet attached to your house is yours... but if the gardener comes up and connects a hose to it the hose doesn't become yours because it is connected to something attached to your house.


----------



## James Long

Stewart Vernon said:


> Tell that to the power company and the phone company who have equipment attached or connected to things attached to your house. Power company owns the power meter (you own the box attached to your house that the meter plugs into) for example.


And they can come and take it at any time (within the limits of the law) ... just like the gas company and water company. There is no expectation nor desire to have their customers remove their meters. There is also a 100% expectation that whomever is in the home will need to use those meters - unlike satellite where the current or next occupants have many options including not watching television.

The best place to look for a legal answer is in the agreement one signs to get service. The last I looked DISH had specific fees attached to the non-return of equipment. And although historically DISH has waived the requirement to return the LNB if it is something the customer agrees to do when they accepted service they could be held to that agreement.

Personally a dish with an LNB on it looks a lot better on a house than one without. People in the neighborhood don't know if it is in service or not if the LNB is attached - and it could serve as an advertisement. Take the LNB off and it is obviously out of use ... and depending on the community could be an obvious code violation (OTARD protects dishes used, not dishes that are out of use).



> The water faucet attached to your house is yours... but if the gardener comes up and connects a hose to it the hose doesn't become yours because it is connected to something attached to your house.


If the gardener leaves the hose there and does not come back for it I'd consider it abandoned property and it would be mine. Just like if the DISH installer left his ladder or some tools. I would give them a reasonable amount of time to claim their abandoned property.

The only exception would be if there was an agreement in place ... where I agreed that the gardener could store his hose on my property. Kind of like the agreement made with a satellite company where I agree that they can put an LNB on my property.


----------



## tcatdbs

I don't find the "Switch" I'm supposed to return. I have a 722 and 211, and 2 dishes. A LNB and a LNB "Plus". Is the switch in the "plus"?

If returned in the 2 boxes = $17 x 2 -= $34
If my own 30# box, Fedex GND = $19

Can I use one of their labels for my own 30# box and get charged $17? Probably worth $2 not to take that risk.

edit: Just shipped both in one box, with two LNBF's, total 21#, $11 shipping (Fedex GND)... (El Paso isn't that far from here)


----------



## Jon J

James Long said:


> The best place to look for a legal answer is in the agreement one signs to get service. The last I looked DISH had specific fees attached to the non-return of equipment. And although historically DISH has waived the requirement to return the LNB if it is something the customer agrees to do when they accepted service they could be held to that agreement.


Thanks for this advice. As I continue my contemplation of a switch from DirecTV to DISH these business practice differences are helpful to know.

I had DISH some 14 years ago and, IIRC, purchased all my equipment (dish, receiver, etc.) and installed it myself. I only interacted with DISH when I called to activate service. This was long before the lease model so I don't believe there was any question I owned all the equipment.

All these items are now figuring into my decision. Thanks again.


----------

